# Sumo Power HKS GTR Offers to Forum Members



## SumoPower (Sep 9, 2014)

LIMITED INTRODUCTORY OFFER TO ALL FORUM MEMBERS TILL 31ST OCTOBER 2014

To help you all with some Special Offer options I have listed some offers relating to HKS parts for your GTR R35. Have a look through and if you have any questions then please call us or email us directly.

Email - [email protected] Tel 01945 479125

HKS GTR R35 Options

These offers are with the Sumo Power 15% discount. (price quoted includes VAT and UK delivery)

Delivery outside of UK can be arranged, please contact us for prices

Offers are all subject to stock being available from HKS Europe. Non-stock items can be specially ordered at the offer price but would involve a delay for HKS stock orders to arrive

Description - Part Number - Should be £ = Offer price £

Exhaust Options
3SX Muffler - 31025-AN006 Should be = £8412 Offer price = £7152
Superior SpecR - 31025-AN005 Should be = £3912 Offer price = £3327
Racing Muffler - 31008-KN001 Should be = £2772 Offer price = £1965
Legamax Premium - 31021-AN010 Should be = £2412 Offer price = £2052
Legamax Premium - 31021-KN001 Should be = £1692 Offer price = £1440
Superior Finisher - 34005-AN001 Should be = £504 Offer price = £430.20
SUS Center Pipe - 33004-KN001 Should be = £822 Offer price = £700.50
(Non Cat W/Silencer)
SUS Center Pipe - 33004-KN002 Should be = £672 Offer price = £573
(Non Cat No Silencer)

Suspension Options 
MAX IV GT - 80230-AN001 Should be = £2892 Offer price = £2460

Intake Options
Racing Suction R - 70020-AN019 Should be = £1332 Offer price = £1134
Racing Suction R - 70020-AN016 Should be = £822 Offer price = £700.50
Premium Suction - 70018-AN007 Should be = £732 Offer price = £624
Super Hybrid Filter - 70017-AN005 Should be = £57 Offer price = £49.35

Dump Valve Options
Super SQV4 - 71008-AN027 Should be = £1032 Offer price = £879
Super SQV4 - 71008-AN029 Should be = £444 Offer price = £379.20

Cooling
Intercooler Kit - 13001-AN013 Should be = £3372 Offer price = £2868
Intercooler Kit - 13001-AN014 Should be = £2772 Offer price = £2358
(Ductless)
Intercooler Kit - 13001-AN015 Should be = £3372 Offer price = £2868
(GT1000 Spec)
Intercooler piping Kit - 13002-AN003 Should be = £852 Offer price = £726
Intercooler full piping kit - 13002-AN004 Should be = £1332 Offer price = £1134
Differential Cooling Kit (11-) - 27002-AN004 Should be = £2232 Offer price = £1899
Differential Cooling Kit (-11) - 27002-AN002 Should be =£2232 Offer price = £1899

Turbo Options 
GT1000 Kit - 11003-AN013 Should be = £8412 Offer price = £7152
GT800 Kit - 11003-AN011 Should be = £7212 Offer price = £6132
GT800-GT1000 Kit - 14020-AN006 Should be = £6012 Offer price = £5112
GT600 Racing Kit - 14033-AN003 Should be = £4812 Offer price = £4092	
GT800 Full Turbine Kit - 11003-AN011 Should be = £7212 Offer price = £6132
GT600 Sport Package - 14033-AN004 Should be = £6612 Offer price = £5622	
GT570 Racing Package - 14033-AN001 Should be = £3372 Offer price = £2868
GT570 Sport Package - 14033-AN002 Should be = £3372 Offer price = £2868
Racing Extension Kit - 14018-AN004 Should be = £702 Offer price = £598.50	
Actuator Upgrade Kit - 14030-AN001 Should be = £432 Offer price = £369

Fuel Options	
High Flow Surge Tank Full Kit - 13008-AN001 Should be = £3132 Offer price = £2664
High Flow Surge Tank - 13008-AN002 Should be = £2232 Offer price = £1899
Twin Injector Pro Kit - 14007-AN004 Should be = £1752 Offer price = £1491
Injectors (700cc) - 14002-AN002 Should be = £1488 Offer price = £1266.60
Injectors (860cc) - 14002-AN003 Should be = £804 Offer price = £685.20
Fuel Pump Upgrade - 14007-AN003 Should be = £672 Offer price = £573	
Fuel Upgrade Kit (860cc) - 14007-AN002 Should be = £1332 Offer price = £1134

Engine Options
4100cc Stroker Kit - 21004-AN018 Should be = £11112 Offer price = £9447
Vcam & Valve Spring Kit - 22002-AN038 Should be = £2112 Offer price = £1899	
Forged Piston & Con Rod Set - 21004-AN017 Should be = £3372 Offer price = £2868

Powertrain Options
Transmission Gear Kit - 27003-AN014 Should be = £32412 Offer price = £27552
with Clutch for GR6
Clutch Pack for GR6 - 27003-AN015 Should be = £10212 Offer price = £8682
Transmission Gear Kit
Enhanced Transmission - 27001-AN001 Should be = £732 Offer price = £624
Oil Pan for GR6

Lubrication System Options
Hybrid Oil Filter - 52009-AK001 Should be = £24 Offer price = £21.30


----------



## SumoPower (Sep 9, 2014)

Thanks for the warm welcome and all orders! 
Its great to be back. 
Please note that this offer is for a limited time only, so fire away with anything you need.


----------

